# Overseeding with bermuda



## jtcwces (8 mo ago)

Got some fields I'm going to overseed with bermuda and wanted some advice from experience from anyone thathas already done it, what can I use to mix in the spreader to evenly distribute seed, have heard play sand at 5:1 ratio?? Thanks in advance


----------

